
Gogland – Brand New Go IDE from JetBrains - zinxq
https://blog.jetbrains.com/go/2016/12/15/announcing-gogland-brand-new-go-ide-from-jetbrains/?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiWkRZd1pHSmhaV1l3WldaayIsInQiOiJMcmVjOUxRYk5KalY4ak1FcVZMa2NraTd3dzF2aEVPYnUwNUtKdjhBT1NsK281Mm92eGxna2FRdTJhTHBOcFp0c0xPRzN6b1Y1Qk1xazJRc3NIQjZWUkk0cHFOSUs4U3FZc2l3OVNPVFwvUlMxV1JDTUVwOTM4UDNNN1FrRGY2S3gifQ%3D%3D
======
merricksb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13184713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13184713)

------
hacker_9
An actual IDE for Go makes me interested in trying out the language. What is
with Jetbrains always going overboard with the syntax highlighting though? do
my commas really need to be in orange?

~~~
andrey_cheptsov
Please share a screenshot if possible with a comment of what exactly you don't
like. We'll see if we can fix that.

------
overcast
go gland?

------
xiaoma
As a rule, I flag outright ads.

